# Premade Fondant vs Homemade Fondant



## ilse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have been out of school now about a year and am starting up a bakery with a friend from school.  We are not focusing on wedding cakes, but already have some interest in them from clients.  I have made fondant in school and for a friend's wedding a couple of months ago, but it can be tempermental at times due to the weather from what I have seen. 

My question is, do most professional bakers (or home based bakers) use premade tubs of fondant or make it themselves?  On shows on tv, it looks like most of the chefs are using tubs of fondant, but I am looking for advice from others.

Thanks!

ilse


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I make mine...but doing wedding cakes is only a small portion of my business.  If I did wedding cakes exclusively I'd have to find a brand I liked and order it in.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Most places I have been in by it in huge buckets anywhere 30 to 50 pounds. Its always consistent when you buy it.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for asking this ilse.  I was just in Michael's (a craft store) and noticed they are selling fondant.  I wanted to know the answer to that myself


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I think it makes a difference if you think the people will be eating it.  I really like the feel of real boiled fondant.  I don't like the commercial fondants i;ve tasted.  They seem just like some plastic to decorate a cake with, while real boiled fondant is actually something that makes the cake taste better (on certain cakes anyway).  Maybe i haven;t ever tried any good brand, of course, but what i;ve tried has not impressed me.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

That makes perfect sense. It is one thing to decorate a cake for a competition but can something sold in a craft store actually taste good? I don't know but I wouldn't buy my vanilla there...they sell vanilla too


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know as I buy that 100%, MissyJean. For non-professionals, stores like Michaels are often the only places that carry cake decorating equipment at all. Why assume that it's lower quality than anyone else's?

If something is premade, such as fondant, chances are the original source is the same, whether you buy it at a craft store or a bakery. Odds are, though, that you can buy it in smaller quantities at the craft store. Which makes it a better choice, seems to me, for the home baker.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't assume the cake decorating equipment is inferior but I question the quality of the food itself.

I have never tried to use fondant or make it so I am not the person to pass judgement; however, normally I would not purchase their particular brand of food ingredients. I buy food ingredients in food stores.  But, as I said, I might very well turn to them down the line. I am speaking from an uninformed and philosophical point of view


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

I know my wife makes marshmallow fondant, which from experience I can say tastes way better than the stuff sold in Micheal's. How well it could be mass produced? Beats me.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

That sounds yummy


----------



## ilse (Jan 5, 2008)

I have made marshmallow fondant myself, and it does definitely taste better than regular fondant.  I found it slightly harder to use though - found it a bit too soft, but I have really only used it once.  I have also seen the fondant in Michael's (or similar type stores) before as well, but have never used it.  I do understand that by buying premade fondant in bulk would keep the the same consistancy, but I am just wary of the taste of it.  I always hear that most people don't like fondant and so they just pick it off the cake or eat around it and I am looking for a brand (or make my own) to keep them from doing that.  I guess because wedding cakes will not be the focus of our bakery, we can test and make our decision as needed.

Thanks everyone!

ilse


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck to you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

Here are a few links to the marshmallow fondant I used my first time using fondant. I too wanted to make it taste good soit wouldn't be picked off and thrown away at the reception. I covered the cake with mocha gonasche under it.

http://cakecentral.com/articles/105/mmf-how-to-decorate-cake-marshmallow-fondant


----------



## teaperhaps (May 20, 2013)

I have no idea whether or not many will come by this page again. However for those who are just finding it. I make my own fondant, I find that yes it does have it's cons having to find a recipe that works best for you for one. However I find it much more preferable as then you can control the hue, flavor, and "texture" of the fondant. And for beginners making it can be cheaper sometimes than buying it. Supplier bought is nice, in that yes it has a constant consistency, however which you use I feel depends on the following factors. (My opinion and experience thus far) 

Feel free to correct anything I say....I am nowhere near cake master level myself! 

-What are you making it for?

If this is for friends and family, putting the effort to make it yourself gives a more personal flair. If this is for say a Hilton staff meeting, unless you have a heavy experience making it.....buy it. 

-Your baking level

If you are an at home cook part of the fun is to make something for loved ones. So unless you have specific reasons you cannot (ingredient availability, temperature) I would say give making it a go! professional store grade fondant is something to use in a pinch. If you have the time experiment with it to compliment flavors. I know that locally unless I didn't have a specific baking supply store nearby. I would not be able to find custom flavors. If you utilize flavors outside of vanilla, try an apricot flavoring with fruity cakes. Or perhaps use a champagne flavored fondant to give that vanilla cake a nice twist.

Pros usually know which direction to go for this....part of it comes down to experimenting and finding what works best for you. I highly suggest finding something other than wilton brand to try, and then make your own batch and compare the flavors yourself. do not be harsh on yourself however, it can take practice to make a good batch!

If this is for your own practice for example, depending on locale you can buy some to practice with. However it is nearly the same as working with clay, therefore start there for shape ideas.

-Flavor preference

I like making mine primarily because I can choose the flavor and color, rather than waiting to acquire a lavender cherry, or coffee flavored batch. 

-Timeframe/quantity

Is the event within a few days, the cake ornate/large? Store bought can save you here! It can be handy not having to worry about having to make it and focusing on design primarily.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

TeaPerhaps,

Would you mind sharing your recipe with us ? 

Petals.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

SgtGoodie said:


> Here are a few links to the marshmallow fondant I used my first time using fondant. I too wanted to make it taste good soit wouldn't be picked off and thrown away at the reception. I covered the cake with mocha gonasche under it.
> 
> http://cakecentral.com/articles/105/mmf-how-to-decorate-cake-marshmallow-fondant


Excellent cake Sarge The inside sounds just as grand


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

img043.jpg




__
bughut


__
May 20, 2013








Teaperhaps,I would love to know how you get your flavourings. Are the bought in? or do you experiment with infusions or concentrates? Do share.

I have always made my version of fondant icing as i hate the chemical taste and smell i get with shop-bought. For a cake like the one here, I used icing sugar, egg whites and liquid glucose. It takes a lot of effort to work it together and sometimes the weather conditions can mean altering the recipe a bit here n there, but its so worth it. Besides, my upper arms get a good work out.

To make the hankies, i used Tylo powder. NOT according to manufacturers instructions tho. I simply added a teaspoon to a pound of icing and leave it for and hour in a bag before using. It makes a fabulously flexible icing you can roll out really thin so you can drape it and it drys rock hard in hours.

This thread and my newly discovered ability to post pics has helped me to, at last, after over 4 years, stick some of my work in the gallery. Its so easy. There'll be no stopping me now. : )


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bug: I just had a look in the gallery and your cakes are just so precious . I never knew that all this time you have been into making and designing cakes. 

You have endless talent .


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I checked your gallery, bug, and I was blown away by your talent for the detailed, delicate work..

Just beautiful.

mimi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

SgtGoodie said:


> Here are a few links to the marshmallow fondant I used my first time using fondant. I too wanted to make it taste good soit wouldn't be picked off and thrown away at the reception. I covered the cake with mocha gonasche under it.
> 
> http://cakecentral.com/articles/105/mmf-how-to-decorate-cake-marshmallow-fondant


Beautiful along with your link. Hat's off. Semper Fi!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Total koudos right back at ya Petals. I just took a peek at yours too. Btw  if you're reading this Ishbel, Bug aint English. !!!!!!!!

Thank for the kind words flipflop


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry, Bug... I suppose I just 'assumed' and we all now what that makes!


----------

